# TiVo Secret Codes?



## bugmenever (Feb 4, 2007)

Are they still being updated? Has the backdoor in 6.1 been found? Will they work on directTivo?


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

if you prommod then softmod your tivo, then yes.
c


----------

